# Free Boxing Manual



## Andrew Green

20 page Amateur Boxing manual from Ringside.

 Discusses what it is, rules, punching, defence, footwork, ringmanship, training and more.

 I'd reccomend saving this one 

http://www.ringside.com/pdf_files/boxing_manual.pdf


----------



## SAVAGE

Thanks!


----------



## terryl965

I agree great find 
Thanks
Terry


----------



## Jagermeister

This should be a sticky.


----------

